# Graphtec CE 5000-60 and Pro DeSign Software HELP



## justkris10 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

So I couldn't be much newer at all of this than I am! I have a bunch of pretty new equipment and no IDEA how to use any of it, really  I purchased a Graphtec CE5000-60 from Ordway along with their software "Pro DeSign", fonts and graphics, and some vinyl. I also got a heat press on e-bay and a new computer. Our regular business is the hobby busioness so we thought we would supplement that with vinyl graphics for R/C boats and cars and a few promotional shirts.

Sooooooo....

I don't know how to use the software and Ordway doesn't offer any classes, help... The HELP feature on the program assumes a great deal of basic starting knowledge I just don't have. I can get text on the screen and actually cut it as well. I can import our logo, outline it and get it to cut. My biggest problem right this minute is that no matter how big I make the area, font or image on the screen, it cuts the same size (about 9"). Any ideas??

I am really either looking for a class or book on this software or looking for new software. Any comments?? What software would be the easiest to use for me? Is there a dummies version??

Thanks in advance for any comments or assistance.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Kristen and :welcome: from PA.

I am about to head down the same road as you. I bought a used Graphtec and don't know how to use it or the software yet. I will let you know how I plan to find the info.

First let me just say that sometimes great Q's like yours are lost in the members intro area. For help on the specific items, it's best to go to the section of the forum that deals with it.

There is a section of the forum for vinyl cutters. Here's a link:
Vinyl Cutters (Plotters) and Transfers - T-Shirt Forums


You can search that forum for info on changing the size of the image. But, additionally, there is a forum for graphics help, which might be where to find this info.

Here is a link to that forum:
Graphics and Design Help - T-Shirt Forums


To start the search, I would do a general search on the forum for your Pro Design Software. Alot of times threads will start off with one question, but through a discussion to follow, alot of helpful info is contained in there. Try to read the threads on your software to find out if any existing threads deal with your issue. 

Search terms like "pro design size" so any threads with words using pro design and someone asking about changing the size of the image might return for you.

If you find a thread that is similar in nature, join the discussion and ask your Q. The great thing about joining an existing thread is, everyone who posted in that thread will be notified via email there is a new post and will see your Q. Beats starting new, when folks have to look for your new Q out there. 

Posting in an existing thread also means you are contacting a group of folks who have knowledge on the software you have. If you find a thread, regardless of new or old, on your software, just revive the thread with your new Q and if anyone can help you, they will. I like using existing threads bc the current posters are emailed, and anyone looking at "new" posts will find you as well, and will join in if they can help.

Good luck to you.. Kelly


----------



## Key (May 23, 2008)

justkris10 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> So I couldn't be much newer at all of this than I am! I have a bunch of pretty new equipment and no IDEA how to use any of it, really  I purchased a Graphtec CE5000-60 from Ordway along with their software "Pro DeSign", fonts and graphics, and some vinyl. I also got a heat press on e-bay and a new computer. Our regular business is the hobby busioness so we thought we would supplement that with vinyl graphics for R/C boats and cars and a few promotional shirts.
> 
> ...


 Where about in Ca. do you stay because I'm pretty new at this to but I'm usually pretty at Ordway I actually show them stuff to do like contour cuts within Robomaster pro and Illustrator CS3, if your interested in hooking up, I'm in the Canoga park area. Also Tim or Reuben Ordway or usually pretty helpful down there.


----------



## Crhonos19 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Graphtec CE 5000-60 help me please!*

Hello ... 

I have a problem when trying to cut something because it gives me this error: http://us.f13.yahoofs.com/bc/464c1390m55f7bf88/bc/Mis+documentos/error+de+corte.jpg?bfe74IJBmFditSgp and is not that I do to fix that and install everything like before but had the QuickCut v1.6 for XP and everything was easy for me but now that switch to Vista 32bit not find a program like this for this reason no longer can do so with quick cuts just one click, but I have to make registration of trademarks. The problem is that they do not like to use it and I'm already like 15 days ago and nobody gives me a solution. Please Help someone who does not do that by working with this machine and got arrested ... Maybe someone somewhere find study program that does not have to make marks and records the cuts are quicker ... Thank you. Daniel​


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Daniel, I am not totally sure I understand what you are explaining... and the whole arrested thing has me a tad nervous... lol... but.. if you were using XP and the program does not work with Vista, you may need to get a computer with XP on it to run this thing. I'm not sure if this is what happened to you... if it is, that will be a possible solution.

Some other folks here could not run their equipment with vista, and had to go back to XP on an older computer. I bought my new Dell with XP instead of Vista on purpose. Good luck to you, I hope it works out somehow.


----------

